# Wing Chun Workout



## yak sao (Apr 7, 2010)

This was sort of mentioned in a recent thread.
Aside from supplemental training with weights, running etc, how do you approach your WC training as a workout?

Do you throw 1000 punches on the wallbag?
25 reps of the forms?

Just wondering.....


----------



## bully (Apr 7, 2010)

Have a look in here mate.....

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84749

But feel free to add to it.


----------

